
Whenn 3D printing meets GPU programming - AlanZucconi
http://www.alanzucconi.com/?p=5660
======
billconan
there was a guy on Quora asking me how to render a model as if it's 3d printed

[https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-render-a-3D-printed-model-
usi...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-render-a-3D-printed-model-using-OpenGL)

I noticed that you have a part 2 tutorial talking about 3d printer shader,
maybe you can answer his question.

